# how long for ATiTool scan for artifacts test?



## hat (Aug 14, 2008)

how long do you all normally run it? 30 minutes or so seems to work for me. right now I'm testing out 750 core, 1750 shader and 1130 memory. this always failed before I got my zalman fv900, probably due to poorly cooled memory... now they got some ramsinks on them and I've never seen the gpu go over 55c!


----------



## XSAlliN (Aug 14, 2008)

Use *FurMark* - Stability Test, runs 30 minutes without any problems you VGA should be fine.


----------



## nafets (Aug 14, 2008)

For newer video cards I've used, (HD4870, GTX 260), I've found ATI Tool's artifact scanner to be absolutely useless in detecting instabilities with video card overclocks.

Many times it would run and run, never detecting anything. But firing up a game or even giving Furmark a run would result in immediate artifacting and instabilities.

As XSA mentioned, give the Furmark stability test a shot, or fire up your favorite games for an extended gaming session, to really see how stable your overclocks are...


----------



## hat (Aug 14, 2008)

Odd cause I could run ATiTool with unstable clocks and it would artifact within 5 seconds and I would never see anything in furmark.

I'm not using a 4xxx series or a GTX2xx series so atitool works for me.

Card is now at 750/1740/2280. Now with more mhz!


----------



## XSAlliN (Aug 14, 2008)

FurMark is the best stability test around, since it keeps you GPU at 99% - constant. For artifacts, the latest games or the best for testing (or 3D Mark), since they use complex rendering. It's even more odd what you're saying about FurMark vs ATi Tool Artifacts Scanner, since FurMark is just an advanced (more GPU usage) rendering tool of that engine based of Fur Rendering. Guess only W1zzard could confirm that.


----------

